# Just picked this up last night.



## rcboats1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't know much about it other than everything works. A lifelong machinist friend went with me to check it out and his opinion was that it was in great shape, under all the grease and dirt. Im not sure yet how far I am going to go as far a restoring it. I mostly want to get it in the shop and start using it.

this is how I found it.



This is after a few hours of cleaning, more to go.


Here is the pertinent info.





Kelly.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice lathe


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2014)

Beautiful cone-head.
Any idea who made her?

Daryl
MN


----------



## rcboats1 (Oct 9, 2014)

So far the info that I can find on it says that SB built it in 1926. I can't seem to find any more info about it. Anyone know what color it should be, someone painted it black at some point, but I don't think that is original.


----------



## bobby light (Oct 9, 2014)

That's a rare South Bend 11' Lathe. Not allot of information available for those machines. There is a rather large thread over on another site on the net (PM) good luck over there, if you stick to the vintage forums they are pretty cool, peeps venture elsewhere and deal with complete asshats!


----------



## Hardly (Oct 9, 2014)

She looks like a real beauty. Congratulations on finding such a nice vintage lathe.


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 9, 2014)

Black was the standard color for South Bend when your lathe was made.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to the 11" SB club!  Yours looks to be in nice shape and a bit older than mine ('39).  If you run in to any questions that I may be able to help you with, feel free to ask.  I don't know a whole bunch but I have been collecting information on them for a couple/few of years.

-Ron


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice size too.   Me, I'd wiper er down squirt some oil and make chips, looks turn key to me. 
sam


"age don't matter the operator does"


----------



## Don B (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice find, a machine with some character and class, Congratulations..!)


----------



## rcboats1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks guys, I am very excited to have it. I won't be home for the next three days so won't get to work on it and I'm a little bummed.
I'm probably not going to do much if any painting, just clean it real good and put it into service.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats on a nice old SB lathe. Should treat you well.
With your handle of RC boats I'd like to find out if you have some. One of the reasons I started messing with around with machine tools was the idea to build a boat for my grandkids and I to run in the creek by our house!


----------



## Hutch (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice lathe.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 10, 2014)

congrats on your new lathe! I remember seeing that on CL a while back, so I'm glad to see that someone on here picked it up. I wouldn't worry about restoring it, but it would probably be worth replacing the wicks and felts, then making sure the apron, gears and headstock are clear of gunk. Once that's done, add some oil and you're good to go for another 50 years 

BTW, how much did you get it for? I can't remember what it was advertised at or what came with it. If you don't mind of course!


----------

